# Sammi's Big Chop



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Later today, Sammi is getting her bc, going from Princess Fluffy Buns to slim-summer-chic! I've been debating with myself about whether or not to cut back her topknot this time. She's been growing it out for a year, and we love the banded look, but I can see two different textures with old puppy hair at the ends and curlier hair at the roots. So my plan is to cut it low, but let it grow back out again, a la Rain. Hopefully the new growth won't be so thin and floppy.

I'm also debating poms vs none...I love them, DH and kids can't stand them...I'll just play that one by ear and see how it goes! I'll post before and after pics.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

You and she have to stick together with the girly stuff Get poms! Heck, my boy Jazzy even has them.

Oh, by the way, when Jazz had his tremendous topknot cut off his coat suddenly was super dense, spongy and curly! I love it and it was such a nice surprise. I bet she is the same.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've also been growing Lily's head fall for about a year. I would have a really hard time cutting it off at this point. I think I would cry while I was doing it and probably be really embarrassed at the outcome, so long on the head she will stay.

I am sure Sammi will be beautiful no matter what you decide.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Cant wait to see pics! I lasted about 7 months growing out Jack's topknot. I've done show coat and showed a toy poodle (and bichons) years ago, so BTDT! Anyway, I would get his topknot all freshly banded and he would immediately scratch and rub and scratch and rub, so he always had broken hairs and a unibrow LOL. 

Finally gave in and gave him a scissored topknot. The hair was denser (adult coat coming) underneath and no more head rubbing, scratching and re-banding. 

He's in a pet continental (no hip poms) and very cute! However he doesn't have adult coat down his legs yet, so the poms flop big time.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Decisions decisions...I can see how this can happen...where you can't quite decide. I know that time will come for me too. I like the long hair/banded look on the one hand but the ease of a nice, tight top knot as the adult hair takes over is tempting. lol. I think you have a good idea to trim the top knot, but let it grow out again and see how the texture works out will be your best bet. Good luck.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Big chop...I have not heard that term in a while!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Waiting for pics....:^)


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Whew, what a long day!!! After hours of grooming and then toting the kids to the mall, I can finally sit down now and post before and after pics. I must say that Sammi is so frisky with her new 'do...she's been acting wild and crazy all afternoon, which is very unlike her!!! So I'd say Sammi loves it. Here is before...






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

...and After! I even painted Sammi's toenails for the first time, which was fun. But I do miss my big fluffy baby...she looks like a different dog! My boys think she looks great...DH complained about the "bush" on her head...I'm not worried...it'll grow back.







































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

SHE LOOKS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!! VERY feminine too! AND I LOVE that you painted her nails of course!!!!! All female poodles should be treated to a pawdicure!!!!!! I'm glad the boys agreed!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

she looks great! love the nail polish!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

She looks beautiful!! Very pretty! I love her new look


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

She is so beautiful!!! And the new haircut shows her beauty even more!!!!  Luv it!!!!!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

KidWhisperer said:


> ...and After! I even painted Sammi's toenails for the first time, which was fun. But I do miss my big fluffy baby...she looks like a different dog! My boys think she looks great...DH complained about the "bush" on her head...I'm not worried...it'll grow back.
> View attachment 147353
> View attachment 147361
> View attachment 147369
> ...


She looks great! Good job on the bc!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

She looks great, very grown-up and feminine, instead of the shaggy little girl she was. It's a nice cut. Congrats on taking the plunge--she's a gorgeous girl!

--Q


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks great! And the cool thing is it grows and you can change your mind.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

She looks wonderful!!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow - she looks beautiful! I don't comment often, but I have been following Sam-I-Am since you got her - and she has blossomed into a gorgeous
spoo! I love this feminine look for her.


----------



## charleygirl (Mar 29, 2014)

Gorgeous Sammi!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow, you did a terrific job on her head! It is really difficult for me to get a top knots even. Getting all the extra fluff off shows how beautiful she really is!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope you have a great big mirror for Sammi to see how very BEAUTIFUL and elegant she looks! I LOVE her groom, very "polished" from TK to nails.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sammi is always beautiful but the short clip shows her off to the max and allows that very pretty collar to display to best effect


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Gosh, what a gorgeous elegant lady under the fluff! I'm a bit partial to fluff myself, on other dogs anyway 'cos I'm also lazy, but Sammi looks absolutely amazing! Beautiful cut


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

She looks amazing!!! Very stunning. :adore:


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Gee whiz!*

Gosh, thanks for the compliments everyone! :hug: My grooming skills are definitely a work in progress, but I enjoy it so much. 

Sammi's new look is growing on me, but I still don't "recognize" her, if that makes sense. A big part of it is that her face and body have changed and matured since the last time she got a shave down...no more baby-ness left. Her muzzle is thinner and longer than I remember it being last year. Sammi is all grown up now.

When winter approaches, we will go back to the fluffy fur-monster style, or maybe even try a modified continental. Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a beauty!! She is just gorgeous.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful little lady!

Nice job!


----------

